

Ask HN: Songs for Startup Inspiration? - waldrews

I'm looking for inspirational songs that capture the entrepreneurial spirit.<p>I'd start with Leonard Cohen's "First we take Manhattan:"<p><pre><code>  They sentenced me to twenty years of boredom
  For trying to change the system from within
  I'm coming now, I'm coming to reward them
  First we take Manhattan, then we take Berlin
</code></pre>
...<p><pre><code>  I'm guided by the beauty of our weapons
</code></pre>
...<p><pre><code>  Ah you loved me as a loser, but now you're worried that I just might win
  You know the way to stop me, but you don't have the discipline
  How many nights I prayed for this, to let my work begin
  First we take Manhattan, then we take Berlin
</code></pre>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFBKV0zVXSE<p>A darker choice might be David Olney's "Millionaire."  More suggestions?
======
waldrews
Clickable link to "First we take Manhattan:"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFBKV0zVXSE>

------
firefoxman1
What About Everything by Carbon Leaf

------
mahmud
"Juicy", Notorious B.I.G.

